# Xfce4 without gdm



## bfrancom (Dec 10, 2013)

I went through `portupgrade` today and it I let it update Xfce4. It presented me with an options screen to compile with GDM support, thunar, and some other options. After clicking ok, I realized I made an error, and do not want GDM (nor the GDM dependencies), so I broke out of the update.  Is there a way to now tell it I don't want GDM? Everytime I go to: `/usr/ports/x11-wm/xfce4 && make install`, it doesn't ask me for these options anymore, but still is bringing in the dependencies. How can I reset them so I don't get GDM, nor any GNOME dependencies?


----------



## bfrancom (Dec 10, 2013)

I found it after I hit post: remove /var/db/ports/x11-wm_xfce4.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 10, 2013)

No, don't do that.  Use `make config` in the port directory.  See ports(7).


----------

